# New hate for the Emirates ID process vs. everything else



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You may have seen from my previous posts that I am for the Emirates ID. I truly believe it is a great thing that the country is getting organized.

Sadly, the implementation is....woefully poor.

I have a new residence visa
I apply for my Emirates ID like a good expat
My car registration expired at basically the same date

I go to renew my registration and I can't - because I don't have the physical Emirates ID card. A receipt won't do. 

So, now, I have to wait to renew (actually, export my vehicle from Sharjah to Dubai, then import it into Dubai, and establish a new record...blah blah blah..that idiocy) because the systems can't be connected to show that I applied and completed the process, but don't have the card.

When should I receive the card? ensh allah. 

Just my grrr today.

-md000/Mike


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

md000 said:


> I go to renew my registration and I can't - because I don't have the physical Emirates ID card. A receipt won't do.
> 
> -md000/Mike


Yet I just renewed my car registration last week, and only my driving licence was required. (I actually asked the official if he needed to see my Emirates ID card - "no need"!) Go figure!

teuchter


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I'll go try today again


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I also renewed my car registration last month and the only thing they asked for was the driving license, not even the passport.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

I have always said that if you visit or phone the same department three times for anything in Dubai for the same issue you will certainly always get 3 different responses! Thats life in this part of the world.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

We got the car registration done at Al Shamil, so maybe give that a go, they didn't need anything either.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

I know, I know, my own fault but feel the need to rant.

Having put off the inevitable, I went and registered for my Emirates ID card today.
Since it is a 'UAE' card, I had (niavely as it turns out) assumed that the 'cut-off' date applied to the Emirate the registration was made (Dubai) rather than the Emirate on my visa (Sharjah).
Alas, no, and I was hit with the maximum AED1,000 fine (as was my wife)

Not happy to say the least and to rub salt into a very raw and still weeping wound, I have just received an SMS with my appointment which is on 18th October - exactly SIX MONTHS AWAY and they have the audacity to fine me for being late.....

Oh, and another thing. Despite my visa being a Sharjah one which presumably would confirm I work there, they have scheduled the appointment for DAFZA Service Point which is probably as far away from Sharjah as possible. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Just go to the nearest service point for you. I've missed my appointment and went to a different service center (Al Barsha) than appointed without any problem. Just bring all the papers and you should be fine. Was the same case for my wife.

Cheers


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

This/\

We had an appointment at DAFZA but it was rammed with people so we went to Al Barsha at 08:30 the next day.

We were out within 10 minutes. 

Dead easy...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think this is hit or miss ... when we went in, we arrived 30 mins earlier hoping we could at least get in line but they wouldn't even give us a ticket until EXACTLY the time we were given the appointment. We took our ticket and continued to wait for a good 1.5 hours before getting finger prints done.

Possibly the worst government oriented task I have done so far.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you fellas think the Dubai govt would give another extension after June 1 ............... don't feel like spending for nothing !!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And after getting lost going to some remote far away place... They will send the card some further remoter place to be picked up from. 

At least that is done for me. I wasnt even going to bother picking it up but my boss went and did it as she knew I didnt give a rats aaaassssss if it ever got picked up.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The first card I got was a pain to get - forms, fingerprints, blah, blah. The second one was a doddle. Sent my card and passport to the typing centre, paid the fee, they did the typing and made the submission and when it was ready I received a call from the courier company asking where they could deliver the card to.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you have to do it in the same Emirate your visa is in? I did mine in UAQ but I have Sharjah visa. Mind you this was two years ago when they just started and so no rush and stuff back them. Maybe they changed the rules now about being in the same Emirate.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Nitro_From_Windsor said:


> Do you have to do it in the same Emirate your visa is in? I did mine in UAQ but I have Sharjah visa. Mind you this was two years ago when they just started and so no rush and stuff back them. Maybe they changed the rules now about being in the same Emirate.


You don't have to do it in the same Emirate but the deadline set by the Emirate your visa is in will apply irrespective of where the actual registration is done. 
You have a Shj visa like me and I was hit with a AED1,000 fine even though I did it in Dubai.

Best get saving.....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

amri84 said:


> i dont think so there will be any extension this time.... every1 is pretty serious this time


 I called them asking what happens if you are out of the country (valid reasons) and cannot do it before the deadline.

They said that's the person problem and will be subject to the fine.

Indeed great service. so yes I will be fined


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

amri84 said:


> i m sorry to hear that u will have to pay the fine but the authority's had made it clear this time around that its final deadline


I've lost count of the number of 'final deadlines' (in re the ID card) the authorities have issued over the last 5 years...

teuchter


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

teuchter said:


> I've lost count of the number of 'final deadlines' (in re the ID card) the authorities have issued over the last 5 years...
> 
> teuchter


I came to the UAE in Feb 2009. I remember feeling worried because the final deadline was Feb 2009


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I came to the UAE in Feb 2009. I remember feeling worried because the final deadline was Feb 2009


Looking on the bright side - at least the application process is a lot less painful/convoluted than it was a few years ago (as BedouGirl points out above) 

teuchter


----------



## Mr.PND (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm... I don't think they have asked me for the Emirates ID Card.


----------

